# PE Mechanical Study Materials (ie. Practice Problems, Sample Exams, and Solutions) for sale



## NYMechEng (Dec 23, 2012)

If you are looking for study materials, you'll find a nice array of "near new" condition books in the yard sale section:

* Mechanical PE Sample Examination by Lindberg (2nd Edition) $40*

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20666

* Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam: Mechanical Systems and Materials Problems 2nd Edition $50*

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20665

* 2011 NCEES Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions - Mechanical Systems and Materials $30*

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20664


----------



## NYMechEng (Dec 28, 2012)

One book has sold, only these are still available:

*Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam: Mechanical Systems and Materials Problems 2nd Edition $50*

http://engineerboard...showtopic=20665

*2011 NCEES Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions - Mechanical Systems and Materials $30*

http://engineerboard...showtopic=20664


----------

